# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kujt do i jepnit nje te puthur ?

## B@Ne

Tema ishte mbyllyr....

Nje puthje per Shkenca me rastin e ditelindjes  :Lulja3:

----------


## Linda5

Ksajt shoqes lart,si kshtu para gjumit  :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje: 

Meremeeeeeeee  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

B@Ne (30-09-2013)

----------


## Lexuesi_

Qeto dyja e meritojn ka njo  :perqeshje:  po per inati kam me i lane me prit | :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

Ka dit neser mo Lexus :ngerdheshje: 

Se sjom tu nejt per nji puthje,kshtu gjith naten :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

> Ksajt shoqes lart,si kshtu para gjumit : D: p
> 
> Meremeeeeeeee : ^xhan


lool , do e baj gjumit si bebush imen  :ngerdheshje: 
Sadeteeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  

Lexues , kujton se do t'lusim eee , ne na lusin mer  :u shkriva:

----------


## Lexuesi_

:ngerdheshje:  oo hic mer le tju lusin po si puna ime sju lussin :P

Linda5 vdeksh hoo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni54

sonte se di valla...

----------


## pranvera bica

Arvimes per t'i uruar ditlindjen!

----------


## Shkenca

Symphony- se , meqe eshte dhe ON per momentin

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Symphony, meriton në çdo moment putje vëllazërore...*

----------


## hot_prinz

Shef, e meriton edhe me shume se ate puthje.  :ngerdheshje: 
E jo vetem Symphony por edhe Shkenca.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elian70

nje puthje te gjitheve pervec njerit...

----------


## Nete

Keshtu me ferexhe njerit,qe ta mbaj mend mir e mir... :pa dhembe: .

----------


## par

:muah:  per te gjitha gocat trendi te faqes

----------


## symphony

> Symphony- se , meqe eshte dhe ON per momentin


Uau sa ma bëtë qefin, ju marrtë e mira ju marrtë! 

Shkenca o shpirt i ëmbël  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

Baci Agim o njeri i urtë  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

P.s më filloi dita mbarë sot, ju kam xhan, xhan...

----------

Agim Metbala (02-10-2013)

----------


## symphony

> Shef, e meriton edhe me shume se ate puthje. 
> E jo vetem Symphony por edhe Shkenca.


E meriton Shefi yt edhe një përqafim pas puthjes në faqe. Seriozisht them  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Agim Metbala (02-10-2013)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

keto gocat qe kane ketu
te ishin rreshtu
e ti kisha puth 

 :i hutuar:  hehe

----------


## hot_prinz

> E meriton Shefi yt edhe një përqafim pas puthjes në faqe. Seriozisht them


Shef kujdes.  :ngerdheshje: 
Symphony, e mu s'do me m'puthe fare?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Shef kujdes. 
> Symphony, e mu s'do me m'puthe fare?


*O Hot, u deklaru Symhony, s'ka këtu diskutime...shiko sa s'u bë von e kërko dikë tjetër...ke kohë deri në mbrëmje...

Ju përqafoj të dyve, jeni brilant...*

----------


## toni54

tash spo di o hot une a te puthe somphony apo shkencen ....si thua ti......hahahah

----------

